# GOSM



## cajun_1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Let's hear the whole thing...Thinking of buying one but would like some input before I take the plunge...Never thought I would entertain the thought of "Set It and Forget It"


----------



## monty (Sep 17, 2006)

BTW, Great Avatar!

But to business..The GOSM must still be monitored for temp and such. But if it goes down all you do is turn up the throttle and do not have to mess around guessing if how much more wood is enough or is fifteen briquettes too much.

The GOSM big block has a great capacity and with its moveable shelves can accomodate just about any size piece of meat the average smoker will want to process.

I really enjoy mine and I highly recommend the GOSM. But be fair to yourself and investigate the other brands and types. This is not a life or death situation requiring an immediate decision.

So, go window shopping, play touchy feely with some of the display models, and if questions still linger post them!

Cheers!


----------



## Dutch (Sep 17, 2006)

cajun_1, Monty has given you some good advice. I too use the GOSM Big Block and love it. I still find myself looking at off set smokers and drawing plans for my own smoker-one day I'm going to become a stick burner but I'll always have my GOSM.


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 17, 2006)

My main reason for asking about this unit, is because so many here seem to have one. That's 1 point.... If there are any bad points of this unit, by asking in this post, I shall be forewarned. That's another point...  Same with the good aspects of the unit.. Another point... Theres 3 points for this unit so far. When I do eyeball this unit..I will have some type of points to compare to other units that I maybe considering. Word of mouth is the best advertisement.......


----------



## monty (Sep 17, 2006)

Other than one or two being damaged when the box was opened I have not heard a bad or even less than good opinion of the GOSM Big Block Gasser. The only moan is that the Stainless Steel Double walled version is not currently available. (At about twice the price...but worth it!)

I bought mine through Home Depot. It is not a stock item there and only available online or via catalog order. BUT, hit a father's day sale, free shipping, abd I have not in the least regretted the purchase! Uh, yah, uh try to find a free shipping deal. That puppy has a ship weight of about 90 pounds!

But anyway I bought the thing upon the very good marks it received here on this forum.

Hope this helps!
Cheers!


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Don't remember seeing one in my local HD, the reason , catalog/online only. According to Dutch, they're no longer availabe to his knowledge.


----------



## monty (Sep 17, 2006)

Only the Stainless Steel model is not available. The black single wall is very much alive and well. The Black model is about $189 and the SS model went for about $399. But the black model can be in your front yard five days after ordering it!
Cheers!


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Single wall vs double wall...good grade of metal? It snows (hate that word) where I hail from, but love q'ing in the winter. Hunting season is almost on top of us. If my friends knew that I was looking into saugage making and a new smoker, they'd be ringing my phone at all hours....


----------



## monty (Sep 17, 2006)

Believe me! I know the feeling. Every year I make sausages, both link and bulk, for an ongoing hunter's breakfast which is a charity benefit! I am already being blessed with donated pork butts, venison, bear, rabbit and you name it. I provide the muscle, spices and other stuff. And I love doing it!

And the guys at work will not leave me alone!

Best O' Luck!

Cheers!


----------



## monty (Sep 17, 2006)

BTW! You don't get any more snow than I do! :P 

I live in the Northeast Kingdom Of Vermont!

LOVE IT!

Cheers!


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks srmonty


----------



## meowey (Sep 17, 2006)

I want to chime in here also.  I love my GOSM.  It made smoking accessible for me.  I don't have a place to store or use an offset smoker.  I also don't have room to rack more than about a face cord of wood on my property.

I find that sitting in my canvas chair, sipping a lovely beverage while monitoring the temps is very soothing and satisfying. It is not quite set it and forget it.  The temps fluctuate depending on wind, sun, (the unit is black) and  ambient air temp.  The food is good too!

I got my unit at Gander Mountain.

Have fun and do good.

Regards,

Meowey

Edit: P.S. - I get lots of snow here also!


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks meowey..what model # do you have if I may ask? Seems GOSM makes different size models....True...alot of us get the white stuff.


----------



## monty (Sep 17, 2006)

Just a little side note, Cajun_1; the GOSM does not come with a tank. So buy two tanks and you will forever be happy! 

Right now I have a gas grill and the GOSM and I own three current style tanks. Almost like I run the Department of Redundancy Department!  :lol: 

Hope you decide soon and get on with your food adventures! Keep us posted and remember we love food porn! (Pics of good food!)

Cheers!


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Already have a few of those propane tanks...use them for weed burning....The digital camera always near by with extra batteries..


----------



## monty (Sep 17, 2006)

Well! WHATAREYOUWAITINGFOR?  :D 

Take your time and trust all your brothers and sisters on this forum. Seems like you are already set up. All you have to do is order the puppy and you can even take pics of its arrival!

Whatever you decide good luck and God bless!

Cheers!


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks srmonty


----------



## meowey (Sep 17, 2006)

I have the smallest GOSM.  I can't remember the model number.  It has enough space that I can do 4 pork butts and still have room for some fatties and ABT s.  I get about 30 hours on one 20 pound propane tank.  I figure that I will use more gas during the colder months.

Hope this helps.

Meowey


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Maybe something could be built around it to help insulate during the winter momths? Just a thought.


----------



## monty (Sep 17, 2006)

All you need is a windbreak. Nothing fancy. Keep the snow off the top and keep the wind away. That will assist you in maintaining even temps.

You will use more fuel during cold weather but that is an expected norm.

Cheers!


----------



## oillogger (Sep 18, 2006)

If you can weld, have access to some cheap material, and plently of time on your hands then you may want to get real crazy :) and build a second wall around the top and sides of your GOSM.  In the small area between the layers you could put oven insulation.  One inch of clearance would be plenty.   The door could also have double walls if you wished.  Of course some dreams are really just nightmares and not great ideas. :lol: There is one guy that put his Big Block in a cabinet.  His pictures can be found in the photo area of the Smokymountain group on Yahoo.  I am still thinking there is something major wrong with that picture.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Sep 18, 2006)

cajun-1

Got to jump in here as well...I also have the big block...mod#3605BGD...got in on the same deal that Monty mentioned from Home Depot...$189.00 and free shipping...arrived in great shape..delivered by the shipping co in the back of a minivan....I have not had any problems at all with it...works great...this will be my first winter with a smoker...so I, as well will have to get the wind and snow problem under control...soooo
like Monty said  WHATAREYAWAITINGFOR!!!!!!
Good luck with what ever you decide on...

Later
Richard


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Guess Id better look at this 3605GBD unit...Thanks guys.  By the way, Work says I'll be out of town for the next few days.


----------



## bob-bqn (Sep 19, 2006)

I already had a GOSM 36" charcoal smoker and a GOSM 36" propane smoker along with 3 other smokers when I ran across the Stainless Steel GOSM Big Block propane smokers at Sam's Club a few years back. Something compelled me to buy 2 of them (even though I already had 5 smokers :lol: ). I gave 3 smokers to family & friends, kept 1, tossed the other and never regretted the purchase. The GOSM SS BB's cost me $325 each but I heard folks a few months later saying they got theirs for $295.

If you can find a GOSM SS BB they are well worth the price. They have become all but extinct in stores as I haven't been able to locate one anywhere recently. If you can't find a Stainless Steel one then I would highly recommend the black Big Block over the smaller models so you can cook whole packer briskets and full slabs of ribs.


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 21, 2006)

I want to thank everyone for all the input on this subject


----------



## monty (Sep 21, 2006)

You are most welcome, Friend! 

Now, the millon dollar question.....You gonna buy one?

Cheers!


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 21, 2006)

Soon srmonty...Soon.


----------



## monty (Sep 21, 2006)

EXCELLENT! You will not regret that purchase!

Cheers!


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 21, 2006)

Thank You Sir.


----------



## packrat (May 6, 2007)

What is the major difference between the Wide Body and the Big Block that justifies the price difference.  Is it just the wider capacity, or does it really retain that much more heat?  I'm tempted to go with the Wide Body and don't really need a metric ton of space, but I don't want to sell myself short if $40 will get me something much better.


----------



## deejaydebi (May 6, 2007)

Whatever you think you need now - go at least one size bigger! You won't regret it! For $40 you could end up saving alot of aggrivation later!


----------



## packrat (May 6, 2007)

i guess the wide body is already one step up from what i think i would need.  one concern would be the width, but i don't mind if i need to trib a slab of ribs before putting it in--i'm not out to impress anybody.


----------



## billyq (May 9, 2007)

But they just dont look as purdy cut in two!!


----------

